# Aus Dem Tal Addition to the Family



## Barina (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m a few weeks away from bringing home a pup from Aus Dem Tal and very excited. Are there other Aus Dem Tal GSD parents in this forum? 

I’d love to see pics of your pups and hear about your experiences with them, their temperament etc.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

My new guy, Cion


I’ve since cleaned his ear.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------

